# Bitches in season and peeing



## Thistle (10 April 2009)

My little rescue Staffie (X?) is having her first season (she will be spayed but vet wanted her to mature a bit first as she has had a rough start in life).

She has been clean in the house for the last 2 months (we have had her 3 months).

She is constantly peeing when outside, every minute or so, but yesterday evening she peed twice in the house (not just spots, definite puddles) and last night she did at least 3 puddles and a poo in the kitchen. (she has never pooed in the kitchen overnight before).

Nothing else in her routine has changed (she lives with a female lab and a castrated male boxer)

Initially I thought it was just her marking in the garden but now I'm a bit concerned - of course it's Easter weekend and vets shut - this doesn't really warrant an emergency visit.

I also won't be able to get to the vets for a while as I have mums funeral on Tues.

Is it normal for an in season bitch to pee this much? She looks fit and well, is happy and eating normally.

I can't really tell if she is drinking alot as there are 3 of them. Haven't noticed her at the water bowl excessively.


----------



## Cyrus (10 April 2009)

My bitch does pee extra when in season, they are basically putting markers out for males to let them know 

The peeing in the house could also be her making her presence felt with another female in the house and a castrated male (they smell like females too)

During her seasons my bitch has never peed in the house but our entire male did on a couple of occasions I also have a castrated male in the house who is the dominant male of the pack I just took it as my entire boy making his presence felt, it hasnt happened since


----------



## kibob (10 April 2009)

My bitch did exactly the same with her first season.  This is our first bitch so don't know if this is the norm, but it was certainly the case with her.  She has settled down again since though


----------



## Thistle (10 April 2009)

My gut feeling was that it was nothing to worry about. She is on day 14 now so should be finished soon.

I think when she peed in the house it was submissive as the boxer had told her off.


----------



## Cop-Pop (11 April 2009)

My goldie did this a couple of times during her first season then never again - I think she just couldnt hold it like she normally would but by the second season came round she was older and could deal with it


----------



## chevs (11 April 2009)

Hi

My lab bitch always pees alot when in season has accidents during the night only shes in season.

Thinking of getting her speyed but dreading it as she has a liver condition and I'm anxious about giving her the anaesthetic.


----------

